# Man and daughter missing off Florida coast.



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,512723,00.html


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2009)

they don't say if the boat was capsized or not ...

Do they expect foul play ????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 6, 2009)

It will be interesting to see the whole story.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 6, 2009)

Boat was not capsized, ignition was turned off. This oughta be good.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2009)

Boat was out of gas but in "running condition".

??????????


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2009)

I just found this:

Authorities Find Bodies of Boater, Daughter Off Miami Coast

Monday, April 06, 2009

The bodies of a father and daughter who disappeared Sunday evening while boating were found Monday in the water off the coast of Miami, Fla., according to officials.

The body of the father, Phil Burke, 49, was found Monday afternoon officials confirmed to FOX News.

Coast Guard Public Affairs Officer Lt. Matt Moorlag said searchers also found the body of a little girl Monday afternoon, believed to be his 8-year-old daughter, Tara Ann Burke.

The Coast Guard said late Monday that it has stopped searching for the missing boaters.

A Good Samaritan found the body of Phil Burke in the water near Chicken Key near the marina where the pair was last seen, Miami-Dade Fire Rescue told FOX News.

Phil Burke and his daughter set off from Black Point Marina at about 4 p.m. on Sunday afternoon to look at lighthouses around Biscayne Bay, Petty Officer Jennifer Johnson said. Family members reported the pair missing after midnight Monday.

Their 17-foot Key West boat was found in mangroves a few miles north of the marina on Monday morning. The boat showed no signs of a collision, but it had run out of gas, the Coast Guard said.

Local reports indicated that Burke and his daughter were from Iowa, but the Coast Guard could not immediately confirm.

A woman who answered the telephone at a listing for Phil Burke said there was no comment.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 7, 2009)

Man, that is sad. In the last month, just in Florida, that makes 6 deaths. Ya'll be careful in your boats. Bad things do happen to good people.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 7, 2009)

I know of one Lighthouse.
cw


----------



## savreds (Apr 7, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> I know of one Lighthouse.
> cw


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 7, 2009)

savreds said:


>



It's a mystery!


----------



## G Duck (Apr 7, 2009)

Sad story. Hate to hear that.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 7, 2009)

So they ran out of gas and tried to swim to shore or something?

RIP


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 8, 2009)

GONoob said:


> So they ran out of gas and tried to swim to shore or something?
> 
> RIP



I would hate to think that was the case. The girl was only 8.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 8, 2009)

sad news for sure .....

and Parker is right bad things can happen in the water ...


----------



## Jranger (Apr 8, 2009)

I would have a hard time leaving the boat under any circumstance...


----------



## Matt Robinson (Apr 8, 2009)

They could have gotten thrown out under power and the boat just turned circles until it ran out of gas and up into the mangroves.
Very Sad, Be careful!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 8, 2009)

Matt Robinson said:


> They could have gotten thrown out under power and the boat just turned circles until it ran out of gas and up into the mangroves.
> Very Sad, Be careful!!!



Ignition was off.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 8, 2009)

Official cause of death was drowning. No blunt force trauma or puncture wounds (reportedly).

Very strange.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 8, 2009)

I think they decided to swim to shore since they were only a couple miles from the ramp.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 8, 2009)

GONoob said:


> I think they decided to swim to shore since they were only a couple miles from the ramp.



Wouldn't the father have at least put a flotation device on his child?


----------



## T-Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

All I can think of is the little girl could have fallen in the water and the father turned off the ignition and jumped in to save her. The boat could have floated off to far for them to make it back.

However, I find it hard to believe an 8 year old was in the boat without a life vest on, but it could easily have happened.

My six year old Grandson does not go near the lake without a strapped on under the leg life vest on his body.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 8, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> My six year old Grandson does not go near the lake without a strapped on under the leg life vest on his body.



Ditto!

I read on Florida Sportsman that the law is that a child 6 and under must be wearing device at all times.

They also say that the father was an avid boater.

They are classifying it as an "accident" but giving no clues as to how they think it may have gone down.

You may be right T-Boy.

It does make you think about all the "Oh crap" moments in your life. Like the time you almost fell out of your deer stand. Or pulled out in front of that truck that you didn't see for some reason.

You live long enough, you'll accrue a few of those-IF you survive them all!


----------

